# Long Marston Aircraft Graveyard May '11



## mookster (May 14, 2011)

Visited as part of mine and the two usual buggers day out to the Cotswolds - 4 sites were visited and one small one was stumbled upon - 3 successes and 2 failures but hey ho.

I wish I'd visited when there were more than the 3 planes and a helicopter left but the crafts left are impressive, not least the Shackleton! A really leisurely visit was had, we turned up on a day when there was some sort of drag racing event on the old airfield, and motorbike training going on right next to where the planes are housed but nobody batted an eyelid at our presence.

Some shots are handheld so might look a bit meh.

























































































Thanks for looking, more pics here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157626720350450/


----------



## borntobemild (May 15, 2011)

Love the helicopter. I don't live far way and have actually been to Long Marston without spotting this lot.


----------



## Snips86x (May 15, 2011)

WOW! Now that is find! Love the Seaking and Lancaster. I'm only about 1 hours from here, maybe I should get over there before they are removed. Shame they have been left to rot.


----------



## djrich (May 15, 2011)

ooops thanked the wrong post there  Nice pics!


----------



## night crawler (May 15, 2011)

Sorry anpanman that is no Lancaster but made by the same comany though

I feel sad to see that Avro Shackleton going to ruin and is that a Metior with the nose missing. 
Nice report.


----------



## urban phantom (May 15, 2011)

Nice one mate like the look of this place thanks


----------



## stevejd (May 15, 2011)

some one's been raiding the Shackleton for spares, maybe the BoB flight as there are probably some common parts with the Lanc. I'm suprised those Griffon engines are still there, much in demand from historic flights.


----------



## Walrus75 (May 16, 2011)

stevejd said:


> some one's been raiding the Shackleton for spares, maybe the BoB flight as there are probably some common parts with the Lanc. I'm suprised those Griffon engines are still there, much in demand from historic flights.


Very unlikely to be BBMF but quite possibly the boys from Coventry --> http://forum.keypublishing.com/showthread.php?t=102256&page=14

And Anpanman, the helicopter is a Westland Whirlwind mate.. poetically speaking they are the grandfather of the Sea Kings


----------



## evilnoodle (May 16, 2011)

Ooooh.....am liking this very much


----------



## stevejd (May 17, 2011)

Walrus75 said:


> Very unlikely to be BBMF but quite possibly the boys from Coventry --> http://forum.keypublishing.com/showthread.php?t=102256&page=14



Are they looking at being able to taxi like Just Jane [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_k5Vmnp-B0&feature=related[/nomedia] or flight status?


----------

